# Brighten up this dull boring job.



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Come on folks, share your best holiday destinations and highlights. Or, tell us about your most interesting experiences in Rideshare.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Just as I thought, all of you are too busy working for peanuts to be able to afford a holiday. And the only topics of conversation are all the miserable aspects of this job.


----------

